# Can Weights Replace Bike Miles?



## Des of Anerley BC (15 Jan 2013)

Frost bite was not on my New Year resolution list, so can some winter weight training replace lost miles on my bike? Perhaps, so I am giving it a try. See http://anerleybc.org/how-to-keep-fit-this-winter/


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

In a nutshell, no.

It can complement your bike training quite noticeably, but alone is not going to maintain or enhance your cycling performance.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Like I said in the other thread Des..



Des of Anerley BC said:


> The rationale for Strength Training is that whilst cycling is an endurance sport it also requires strength to power the pedals. It has been shown that resistance training builds strength and that increased strength also helps to build endurance.


 
Sorry Des - that's utter nonsense. Leg strength is not a limiter in endurance cycling.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Nope.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Does wearing a neon vest replace bike miles..?


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jan 2013)

Imho, it's no substitute. Miles is miles and weights is weights...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2013)

Get yourself a turbotrainer and do 'indoor miles' instead!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2013)

I suppose if you tied the weights to your feet it may help


----------



## Arsen Gere (15 Jan 2013)

I was always a believer in strength training. With sufficient load to cause adaptation, not the 30-50 rep stuff with low weights. I later found Alberto Salazar does this with Mo Farah of all people. http://competitorradio.competitor.com/2012/12/alberto-salazar-2/ 
Now Mo is one of the lightest skiniest blokes around and he can fly. So if he is doing strength work with weights with a significant load for his build. I think there is something in this for cyclists too.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> Now Mo is one of the lightest skiniest blokes around and he can fly. So if he is doing strength work with weights with a significant load for his build. I think there is something in this for cyclists too.


 
Distance running and endurance cycling might sound similar - but they're not.


----------



## Arsen Gere (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Distance running and endurance cycling might sound similar - but they're not.


 
Yeah they make me leave the bike behind in the 10k.


----------



## Graham (15 Jan 2013)

I reckon I could do with a bit more pure strength in my legs (which weights would give me but I haven't got time). Reason: I'm OK on average hills but struggle on the really brutal stuff so could do with a bit more leg power. However, I'd doubt whether weights would help a great deal with endurance, for which miles on the bike seem to be the only answer. I do a bit of running when I'm not riding and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2013)

Graham said:


> I reckon I could do with a bit more pure strength in my legs (which weights would give me but I haven't got time). Reason: I'm OK on average hills but struggle on the really brutal stuff so could do with a bit more leg power.


You are overgeared - if you use a low enough gear then strength doesn't come into it! Top pro climber Contador doesn't have massive legs - he uses low gears on the steep stuff.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Graham said:


> I reckon I could do with a bit more pure strength in my legs (which weights would give me but I haven't got time). Reason: I'm OK on average hills but struggle on the really brutal stuff so could do with a bit more leg power. However, I'd doubt whether weights would help a great deal with endurance, for which miles on the bike seem to be the only answer. I do a bit of running when I'm not riding and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


 
As Colin says - strength ain't got nowt to do with it. What you lack is sufficient aerobic fitness and a decent threshold.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

Graham said:


> I reckon I could do with a bit more pure strength in my legs (which weights would give me but I haven't got time). Reason: I'm OK on average hills but struggle on the really brutal stuff so could do with a bit more leg power. However, I'd doubt whether weights would help a great deal with endurance, for which miles on the bike seem to be the only answer. I do a bit of running when I'm not riding and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


Weights can help quite markedly with endurance, but without miles in the saddle as well its not really going to come to much. The former can complement the latter but not really replace it.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Weights can help quite markedly with endurance,


 
How?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2013)

FFS, SQUATS, MAX YOUR PUMP, THATS HOW, HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO GO OVER THIS!


----------



## Arsen Gere (15 Jan 2013)

Graham said:


> I reckon I could do with a bit more pure strength in my legs (which weights would give me but I haven't got time). Reason: I'm OK on average hills but struggle on the really brutal stuff so could do with a bit more leg power. However, I'd doubt whether weights would help a great deal with endurance, for which miles on the bike seem to be the only answer. I do a bit of running when I'm not riding and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


 
FWIW I think there is value in weight training. If you google around "Chris Carmichael" and "weight traiining" you will find a lot of references for cyclists and weights. Now if he trained Lance Armstrong to use weights and Alberto Salazar a world record holder in the marathon recommends using weights. I'm on the side of the coaches who train pro's rather than the cc members, no offence intended guys.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> How?


By increasing the size of blood vessels and promoting the growth of new ones. This increases blood supply. Increased blood supply lowers the rate at which lactic acid can accumulate. Increased blood supply also improves the bodies capacity to transport oxygenated blood to the muscles.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> FFS, SQUATS, MAX YOUR PUMP, THATS HOW, HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO GO OVER THIS!


 
awesome


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

Squats are bally good fun


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> By increasing the size of blood vessels and promoting the growth of new ones. This increases blood supply. Increased blood supply lowers the rate at which lactic acid can accumulate. Increased blood supply also improves the bodies capacity to transport oxygenated blood to the muscles.


 
Performance in endurance cycling is limited by your lactate threshold and your VO2 max - all of which can be trained on the bike and neither of which will improve by pushing weights.



Arsen Gere said:


> FWIW I think there is value in weight training. If you google around "Chris Carmichael" and "weight traiining" you will find a lot of references for cyclists and weights.


 
Carmichael's studies used untrained and/or 'low fitness' individuals - so of course there would be improvements there. And if you seriously still think that 'weight training' is what did it for Armstrong, then you must have been living under a rock for the last few months.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> awesome


 
You have to shout it over the blaring thrash metal for max effect!


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Performance in endurance cycling is limited by your lactate threshold and your VO2 max - all of which can be trained on the bike and neither of which will improve by pushing weights.


 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dcTfNmThUM


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Performance in endurance cycling is limited by your lactate threshold and your VO2 max - all of which can be trained on the bike and neither of which will improve by pushing weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Carmichael's studies used untrained and/or 'low fitness' individuals - so of course there would be improvements there. And if you seriously still think that 'weight training' is what did it for Armstrong, then you must have been living under a rock for the last few months.


Indeed, and the improvement I'm bloody supply raises the lactate threshold by decreasing the rate at which it builds up. It takes longer to get to that point, ergo it increases endurance. By using a combination of both exercise and weights (rhe exact combination depending on your sport) you can achieve a far greater threshold that simply exercising away alone will ever bestow.

Funnily enough, the improvements in the intra muscular circulatory system also increase VO2 max.

A witches brew of rocket fuel is what did it fr Armstrong, but then the original question posed by the OP had nothing to do with him.

You won't find a proper body builder that doesn't take their cardio very seriously. Conversely, tu won't find many top flight athletes in any discipline that don't do some form of progressive resistance training.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Indeed, and the improvement I'm bloody supply raises the lactate threshold by decreasing the rate at which it builds up. It takes longer to get to that point, ergo it increases endurance. By using a combination of both exercise and weights (rhe exact combination depending on your sport) you can achieve a far greater threshold that simply exercising away alone will ever bestow.
> 
> Funnily enough, the improvements in the intra muscular circulatory system also increase VO2 max.


 
Dude - so I only need to go to the gym - I don't need to ride my bike..? Tell me how..??


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> By increasing the size of blood vessels and promoting the growth of new ones. This increases blood supply. Increased blood supply lowers the rate at which lactic acid can accumulate. Increased blood supply also improves the bodies capacity to transport oxygenated blood to the muscles.


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hill-reps.120108/post-2215002


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

Ah, knew it wouldn't take long for Mr Bean to drop in his two penneth. The man who couldn't lift a pie without having a hernia educating us about progressive resistance training.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Is assumption all you are left with?


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2013)

It's not an assumption when I'm right.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Which you aren't of course.


----------



## montage (15 Jan 2013)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pho...hit-the-gym-ahead-of-team-presentation/248532

Can people stop being so arrogantly minded in what is an open ended debate? Some pros advocate weights, some don't. Some coaches do, some don't, some papers do, some don't. Go figure. I don't believe they supplement training all that much - but they are better than nothing, however the jury is still out there on this one. Yes you are all putting forward valid points towards the argument, but these points are often being put across is a nobber fashion. If you're going to be arrogant, have something to be arrogant about, getting a top ten finish once or twice in a cat 4 race doesn't cut it.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> If you're going to be arrogant, have something to be arrogant about, getting a top ten finish once or twice in a cat 4 race doesn't cut it.


 
There's a lot of irony there - and surely you can do better than Albert Timmer?. Incidentally, who's a 4th cat..?


----------



## montage (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> There's a lot of irony there - and surely you can do better than Albert Timmer?. Incidentally, who's a 4th cat..?


I'm sure I can, in the very same album. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pho...hit-the-gym-ahead-of-team-presentation/248511
4th cat, 3rd cat, pussy cat, same thing


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Has anyone actually considered reasons why a pro might be in a gym? ( I guess not as this shoot crops up all too often)

I'd imagine it's nothing to do with rehab of injuries, ironing out imbalances/postural issues/niggles/tightness/stretching 

No it can never be related to any of that. Wiggo hit the gym post '11 collarbone break, therefore it must work right?

Oh wait..He was there for rehab

Team Sky also hired a swimming coach. I bet Cav and Froomy had lots of fun in the kiddie pool with their armbands on.

Dave B reportedly got told off for bombing

So swimming is really good for cycling, It completely removes any use of your legs and thus will increase vo2max,recovery time and chickmagnet factor. Yeah! should train like a swimmer now


This post is only partially factually correct.


----------



## Graham (15 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You are overgeared - if you use a low enough gear then strength doesn't come into it! Top pro climber Contador doesn't have massive legs - he uses low gears on the steep stuff.


 
Hmm, yes I see where you're coming from. I prefer your answer to B&Y's 

Rob3rt, at the risk of winding you up any further, what is 'MAX YOUR PUMP' ? Sounds like the strap line to an 80's VHS spandex work-out.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2013)

You have got to do some squats and work that one out for yourself!


----------



## Graham (15 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You have got to do some squats and work that one out for yourself!


 
Will give it go. I won't admit to it on here though........


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> I'm sure I can, in the very same album. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pho...hit-the-gym-ahead-of-team-presentation/248511
> 4th cat, 3rd cat, pussy cat, same thing


 
So your best argument for weights is that two blokes from Argos Shimano do them (one of whom is a sprinter)...?



Graham said:


> Hmm, yes I see where you're coming from. I prefer your answer to B&Y's


 
I knew you would.



Graham said:


> Rob3rt, at the risk of winding you up any further, what is 'MAX YOUR PUMP' ? Sounds like the strap line to an 80's VHS spandex work-out.


 
I think Robert is taking the pi55... and you may have missed it...


----------



## Graham (15 Jan 2013)

I can also play the 'I've only got a compact double' and 'can't afford to replace it with a triple' cards. Boo hoo.

I think I'm still missing it.


----------



## montage (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> So your best argument for weights is that two blokes from Argos Shimano do them (one of whom is a sprinter)...?


 
No.....
...I'm pointing out that you calling other people's posts nonsense whilst offering no credentials yourself is irritating. Much of the stuff you say is good advice, but you put your point of view across like a nobber. Put your advice forward without feeling the need to belittle others, and please offer your corrections more delicately.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> No.....
> ...I'm pointing out that you calling other people's posts nonsense whilst offering no credentials yourself is irritating. Much of the stuff you say is good advice, but you put your point of view across like a nobber. Put your advice forward without feeling the need to belittle others, and please offer your corrections more delicately.


 
I can call it nonsense because it is. All someone has to do in order to correct me is come up with some proof that what i am saying is bollox. It is up to those claiming that weights make a difference to prove it (I'll give you a clue though - there is no published scientific evidence to support that). Instead, the best that most people can come up with is meaningless anecdotes like _'it worked for me'_ or _'the pros do it'_ (although most of them don't - so read into that what you will).

I'll leave the 'nobber' thing to children though....incidentally - by your own definition of the word, you calling me a 'nobber' also makes you a 'nobber'..


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> I can call it nonsense because it is. All someone has to do in order to correct me is come up with *some proof that what i am saying is bollox*. It is up to those claiming that weights make a difference to prove that it does (I'll give you a clue though - there is no published scientific evidence that it does work). The trouble is that the best that most people can come up with is meaningless anecdotes like _'it worked for me'_ or _'the pros do it'_ (although most of them don't - so read into that what you will).


 
Well you can't spell for one - I never trust the advice of people that can't spell (incidentally the same approach is also appropriate for internet dating!) 

Incidentally science never "proves" anything, it merely proffers a selection of studies that either support or refute a hypothesis leaving the reader to make their own mind up . . . .


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> Well you can't spell for one - I never trust the advice of people that can't spell (incidentally the same approach is also appropriate for internet dating!)


 
that's a relief then....



Becs said:


> Incidentally science never "proves" anything, it merely proffers a selection of studies that either support or refute a hypothesis leaving the reader to make their own mind up . . . .


 
Same difference - the burden of proof is still on those claiming that weights improve ECP.


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

Eur J Appl Physiol. 2012 Dec;112(12):4151-61. doi: 10.1007/s00421-012-2405-x. Epub 2012 Apr 24.
*Isometric strength training lowers the O2 cost of cycling during moderate-intensity exercise.*

Zoladz JA, Szkutnik Z, Majerczak J, Grandys M, Duda K, Grassi B.
*Source*

Department of Physiology and Biochemistry, Faculty of Rehabilitation, University School of Physical Education, AWF-Kraków, Al. Jana Pawla II 78, Kraków, Poland. jerzy.zoladz@awf.krakow.pl


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

"Isometric strength training rapidly (i.e., after 1 week) decreases the O(2) cost of cycling during moderate-intensity exercise. . . . Isometric strength training can have beneficial effects on performance during endurance events"

from the above paper


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

Eur J Appl Physiol. 2010 Dec;110(6):1269-82. doi: 10.1007/s00421-010-1622-4. Epub 2010 Aug 27.
*In-season strength maintenance training increases well-trained cyclists' performance.*

Rønnestad BR, Hansen EA, Raastad T.
*Source*

Lillehammer University College, P.B. 952, 2604, Lillehammer, Norway. bent.ronnestad@hil.no

"In conclusion, in well-trained cyclists, strength maintenance training in a competition period preserved increases in thigh muscle CSA and leg strength attained in a preceding preparatory period and further improved cycling performance determinants and performance."


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

Eur J Appl Physiol. 2010 Mar;108(5):965-75. doi: 10.1007/s00421-009-1307-z. Epub 2009 Dec 4.
*Effect of heavy strength training on thigh muscle cross-sectional area, performance determinants, and performance in well-trained cyclists.*

Rønnestad BR, Hansen EA, Raastad T.
*Source*

Lillehammer University College, PB. 952, 2604, Lillehammer, Norway. bent.ronnestad@hil.no

Eur J Appl Physiol. 2010 Jul;109(4):699-708. doi: 10.1007/s00421-010-1407-9. Epub 2010 Mar 7.
*Effect of isokinetic cycling versus weight training on maximal power output and endurance performance in cycling.*

Koninckx E, Van Leemputte M, Hespel P.

Maximal strength *training* improves *cycling* economy in competitive cyclists.
Sunde A, Støren O, Bjerkaas M, Larsen MH, Hoff J, Helgerud J.
J Strength Cond Res. 2010 Aug;24(8):2157-65. doi: 10.1519/JSC.0b013e3181aeb16a.

etc
so yes there are plenty of studies out there !!!!!!!


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> I can call it nonsense because it is. All someone has to do in order to correct me is come up with some proof that what i am saying is bollox. It is up to those claiming that weights make a difference to prove it (*I'll give you a clue though - there is no published scientific evidence to support that*). Instead, the best that most people can come up with is meaningless anecdotes like _'it worked for me'_ or _'the pros do it'_ (although most of them don't - so read into that what you will).
> 
> I'll leave the 'nobber' thing to children though....incidentally - by your own definition of the word, you calling me a 'nobber' also makes you a 'nobber'..


 
That dear sir is "bollox"


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> "Isometric strength training rapidly (i.e., after 1 week) decreases the O(2) cost of cycling during moderate-intensity exercise. . . . Isometric strength training can have beneficial effects on performance during endurance events"
> 
> from the above paper


 
Once again - you (and others, to be fair) have missed the point. That study relates to otherwise untrained individuals - NOT _trained_ or regular cyclists. Pretty much any exercise will see an improvement in an untrained individual.


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Once again - you (and others, to be fair) have missed the point. That study relates to otherwise untrained individuals - NOT _trained_ or regular cyclists. Pretty much any exercise will see an improvement in an untrained individual.


 
In the others subjects were actively involved in competition - and in any of these studies you compare to the control group anyway.

I don't care either way whether it works or not - I haven't got the time nor inclination to read the papers in full. What I object to is the Daily Mail style assertions that there is no scientific evidence when there clearly is if you bother to look.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jan 2013)

Which you didn't bother reading. No better than "Daily Mail style assertions"


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Which you didn't bother reading. No better than "Daily Mail style assertions"


 
Nope - because I'm not commenting on whether it works or not, just that there is literature out there


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> In the others subjects were actively involved in competition - and in any of these studies you compare to the control group anyway.


 
The second study shows that weight training increases your muscle cross section (no sh1t sherlock) and focuses on anaerobic (ie sprint) work. It also conclusively shows that a group that trains more does better than a group that trains less. I would give up now if I were you...


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> The second study shows that weight training increases your muscle atrophy (no sh1t sherlock) and focuses on anaerobic (ie sprint) work. It also conclusively shows that a group that trains more does better than a group that trains less. I would give up now if I were you...


 again, my point is that studies - crap or otherwise - have been done. I never said they were any good


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> again, my point is that studies - crap or otherwise - have been done. I never said they were any good


 
Nobody said that studies had NOT been done - but I did say earlier that there were no studies that 'supported' the notion that weight training improves ECP - but thanks for trying


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

(*I'll give you a clue though - there is no published scientific evidence to support that*).

In your humble opinion . . . . . which is based on what expertise exactly?


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Nobody said that studies had NOT been done - but I did say earlier that there were no studies that 'supported' the notion that weight training improves ECP - but thanks for trying


It's that kind of condescending attitude that puts people off these otherwise useful parts of the forum


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> Nobody said that studies had NOT been done - but I did say earlier that there were no studies that 'supported' the notion that weight training improves ECP - but thanks for trying


 
J Strength Cond Res. 2010 Aug;24(8):2157-65. doi: 10.1519/JSC.0b013e3181aeb16a.
*Maximal strength training improves cycling economy in competitive cyclists.*

Sunde A, Støren O, Bjerkaas M, Larsen MH, Hoff J, Helgerud J.
*Source*

Department of Sport and Outdoor Life Studies, Telemark University College, Bø, Norway. arnstein.sunde@hit.no
*Abstract*

The purpose of the present study was to investigate the effect of maximal strength training on cycling economy (CE) at 70% of maximal oxygen consumption (Vo2max), work efficiency in cycling at 70% Vo2max, and time to exhaustion at maximal aerobic power. Responses in 1 repetition maximum (1RM) and rate of force development (RFD) in half-squats, Vo2max, CE, work efficiency, and time to exhaustion at maximal aerobic power were examined. Sixteen competitive road cyclists (12 men and 4 women) were randomly assigned into either an intervention or a control group. Thirteen (10 men and 3 women) cyclists completed the study. The intervention group (7 men and 1 woman) performed half-squats, 4 sets of 4 repetitions maximum, 3 times per week for 8 weeks, as a supplement to their normal endurance training. The control group continued their normal endurance training during the same period. The intervention manifested significant (p < 0.05) improvements in 1RM (14.2%), RFD (16.7%), CE (4.8%), work efficiency (4.7%), and time to exhaustion at pre-intervention maximal aerobic power (17.2%). No changes were found in Vo2max or body weight. The control group exhibited an improvement in work efficiency (1.4%), but this improvement was significantly (p < 0.05) smaller than that in the intervention group. No changes from pre- to postvalues in any of the other parameters were apparent in the control group. In conclusion, maximal strength training for 8 weeks improved CE and efficiency and increased time to exhaustion at maximal aerobic power among competitive road cyclists, without change in maximal oxygen uptake, cadence, or body weight. Based on the results from the present study, we advise cyclists to include maximal strength training in their training programs.


----------



## montage (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> The second study shows that weight training increases your muscle cross section (no sh1t sherlock) and focuses on anaerobic (ie sprint) work. It also conclusively shows that a group that trains more does better than a group that trains less.* I would give up now if I were you...*


 
Pathetic attitude.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> J Strength Cond Res. 2010 Aug;24(8):2157-65. doi: 10.1519/JSC.0b013e3181aeb16a.
> *Maximal strength training improves cycling economy in competitive cyclists.*
> 
> Sunde A, Støren O, Bjerkaas M, Larsen MH, Hoff J, Helgerud J.
> ...


 
Once again -- all that study shows is that a group that did _more_ training did better than a group that did _less_ training. What if the control group had also 'supplemented' their training with some additional cycle-related training..? You do see where this is going, don't you...?


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

In


black'n'yellow said:


> Once again -- all that study shows is that a group that did _more_ training did better than a group that did _less_ training. What if the control group had also 'supplemented' their training with some additional cycle-related training..? You do see where this is going, don't you...?


Indeed, it's taking us right back the the original post and suggests that if they supplement the limited cycling they can do with weight training they should stay fitter than if they just did limited cycling . . . . Which I believe was the original point of the thread.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> In
> Indeed, it's taking us right back the the original post and suggests that if they supplement the limited cycling they can do with weight training they should stay fitter than if they just did limited cycling . . . . Which I believe was the original point of the thread.


 
The original post was made by some bloke who doesn't want to ride his bike in the cold and wanted to do weight training instead. All that will do is make him stronger/heavier, while he loses his aerobic fitness, assuming he had any in the first place. But if you have time to _supplement_ your cycling (which is the point we are now talking about), then why not supplement it with more cycling..??


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> The original post was made by some bloke who doesn't want to ride his bike in the cold and wanted to do weight training instead. All that will do is make him stronger/heavier, while he loses his aerobic fitness, assuming he had any in the first place. But if you have time to _supplement_ your cycling (which is the point we are now talking about), then why not supplement it with more cycling..??


Do you not think that referring to a genuine enquiry from a poster that it is new to you as "some bloke" and questioning whether he has any fitness goes against the CC ethos of being a friendly place to come and ask questions?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2013)

Shoot.Me.Now!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Shoot.Me.Now!


But are you sure that you really want to be shot? How would that help you? Is there any scientific proof that shooting disgruntled forum members helps them?

I accuse myself of posting bollox.

And I second that!

*Aaaaaaaaaaaagh!*


----------



## Becs (15 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> But are you sure that you really want to be shot? How would that help you? Is there any scientific proof that shooting disgruntled forum members helps them?


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

Becs said:


> Do you not think that referring to a genuine enquiry from a poster that it is new to you as "some bloke" and questioning whether he has any fitness goes against the CC ethos of being a friendly place to come and ask questions?


 
He wasn't asking questions though (rhetorical ones, maybe) - he was just bigging up his latest missive on his website to generate traffic. Just look at his other posts. The fact that he hasn't been online since posting it shows how much interest he has in the discussion. Meanwhile, his club website is moving up the google rankings, thanks to all of us clicking on it...


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> But are you sure that you really want to be shot? How would that help you? Is there any scientific proof that shooting disgruntled forum members helps them?


 
I will volunteer to conduct that study - as long as I can select the control group _and_ the intervention group...


----------



## Becs (16 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> I will volunteer to conduct that study - as long as I can select the control group _and_ the intervention group...


Therefore introducing bias . . . . .


----------



## User16625 (16 Jan 2013)

So would weights have any improvement on your maximum speed if not endurance? I figured more leg strength means you can physically push the pedals that much harder.


----------



## thefollen (16 Jan 2013)

Weights are fun. Believe they're essential for an all-round fitness, and you'll be able to rock a t-shirt. Also do a boot-camp style class 3-4 x per week; encompasses a lot of boxing pad work/burpees/hi intensity. It's great. As a result when cycling, the cardio bit isn't an issue, it's simply a case of how much the legs can take.


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Jan 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So would weights have any improvement on your maximum speed if not endurance?


 
The right kind of weight training would probably see an increase in your peak power - but this would probably be at the expense of your sustainable power. Sustainable power is what matters in any endurance-related cycling discipline.



RideLikeTheStig said:


> I figured more leg strength means you can physically push the pedals that much harder.


 
No - unless you are talking about peak power (above). Otherwise, the forces required to push pedals (even at speed or uphill) are actually very low, such that almost anyone could do it.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jan 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So would weights have any improvement on your maximum speed if not endurance? I figured more leg strength means you can physically push the pedals that much harder.


 
Max speed over a very short distance yes, accelerations would also benefit, anything where high peak power is needed (i.e. track sprinting).


----------

